# Population Explosion Soon



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're going to have chicks everywhere in about 3 weeks. I just found my heritage bronze turkey setting 16 chicken eggs and my Barred Rock is on 8 to 10, can't tell for sure, she bites hard. 
It's going to interesting to see how the turkey does with "her" chicks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Chicks are great


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, the turkey has broken 3 of her chcken eggs. I think she's too heavy for them. I'm going to try something. I've got a few of her real eggs in my fridge. I don't have a male turkey so they aren't fertile. I was thinking that I hard boiled them and mixed them with about half of what she's setting on, the bigger eggs would help keep her weight up off the chicken eggs. 
Do you think that would help?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Honesty I do think it would help...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure, my turkeys are notorious for breaking eggs.....and they step on and kill chicks too....they drive me nuts sitting on eggs, and each year I say I won't let them....then I find myself putting eggs under them :/ But I pull anything that hatches as soon as possible and put it in a brooder...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to see cute peep pics!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats! Chicks are always so cute and fun to watch!


----------

